# Suggestion: frozen dessert for picnic



## shengchieh (Jun 19, 2010)

I need to bring a dessert for a picnic next weekend.  I prefer
to bring something frozen cold (as to cool off).  I use wheelchair
and do NOT use the stove - just microwave and toaster oven.
Can you people suggest anything that is easy to make - 
something like ice cream, Italian ice, frozen treats, etc.
I prefer something that won't kill my budget (bringing 3 
buckets of ice cream is too pricey).

Thanks!

Sheng-Chieh


----------



## Mimizkitchen (Jun 19, 2010)

How many people do you have to have dessert for???


----------



## pdswife (Jun 19, 2010)

Frozen snickers or other candy bar??  No cooking involved at all and if they melt a little they are still good.

Ice cream cake?  Home made popsicles?


----------



## Mimizkitchen (Jun 19, 2010)

Sheng my suggestion would be to buy cookies, or better yet get the cookies dough and bake, then fill them with vanilla icecream... Your homemade icecream cookie sandwiches, and it won't break the bank...


----------



## shengchieh (Jun 20, 2010)

I'm bring for 4-8 people.  Baking is "off-limit" for me. 

I'll take a look at frozen snicker bars.

Sheng-Chieh


----------



## Wyogal (Jun 20, 2010)

google "ice cream sandwich cake" recipes (web and images) It is just an assembly type of dessert, no baking. Take a small springform pan (just not a really big one) and one cuts the ice cream sandwiches and wet them up on the edges of the pan. fill with some ice dream and put whipped cream on top. refreeze.


----------



## merstar (Jun 21, 2010)

This is fantastic! Very refreshing and very easy to make:

LEMON ICE CREAM SURPRISE 
Lemon Ice Cream Surprise - 92215 - Recipezaar


----------



## ChefJune (Jun 21, 2010)

Merstar, that sounds delicious!


----------



## DaveSoMD (Jun 21, 2010)

Mmmm YUM!  I wonder if you could do lime or orange also.


----------



## babetoo (Jun 21, 2010)

haagen daz has 5 lemon ice cream. that would be even easier. only five indg. in it and it is very good.


----------



## merstar (Jun 21, 2010)

ChefJune said:


> Merstar, that sounds delicious!



It is! I haven't made it in awhile, so this is a good reminder to myself.


----------



## merstar (Jun 21, 2010)

DaveSoMD said:


> Mmmm YUM!  I wonder if you could do lime or orange also.



Definitely!!!


----------



## merstar (Jun 21, 2010)

babetoo said:


> haagen daz has 5 lemon ice cream. that would be even easier. only five indg. in it and it is very good.



Hey, thanks! I'm going to have to look for that flavor in my supermarket - I love lemon ice cream, and it would be perfect for this recipe!


----------



## shengchieh (Jun 21, 2010)

I was going to do frozen candies, but merstar lemon ice cream treat
looks interesting.  Had any of you ever tried it w/ low sugar ice cream
or lemonade (i.e., no added sugar, not necessarily sugar-free)?

Sheng-Chieh


----------



## Toaster Ovens (Jul 18, 2010)

*Toaster Ovens*

Well, you never came back and said what you ended up doing.  Since nobody else has asked, I am.  Also, whatever you took, how did it go over?  Hope the picnic went well for everybody.


----------

